# Ludisia Discolor cuttings. How? Help!



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

I know very little about plants, and I have a Ludisia Discolor that is getting too tall for my 20g high terrarium. I noticed branches coming off near the bottom with fuzzy roots protruding from them. Can I just cut and re-plant? Also, with the plant getting very tall, can I just cut the top and re-plant if there are roots above my cut? Or will that kill the whole plant and the cutting? Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

You would be hard pressed to kill a ludisia discolor.

Yes, you can cut any point below roots and plant the cutting somewhere else (back in the tank, or wherever). The cutting will establish, and the 'mother' plant will just send some side shoots out. You can also usually make cuts even where there aren't any roots, as long as the pieces are an inch or so long, and they will root just fine. This plant, even though it is an orchid, is about as weedy as any plant can be.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> You would be hard pressed to kill a ludisia discolor.
> 
> Yes, you can cut any point below roots and plant the cutting somewhere else (back in the tank, or wherever). The cutting will establish, and the 'mother' plant will just send some side shoots out. You can also usually make cuts even where there aren't any roots, as long as the pieces are an inch or so long, and they will root just fine. This plant, even though it is an orchid, is about as weedy as any plant can be.


What Rob is saying here is solid and true. I do want add something though...

"_...as long as the pieces are an inch or so long, and they will root just fine._" You should make sure that there is at least 1 node present. I don't think just stem will root on this plant. Rob, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Ah, yes, probably true. I usually grow them in a bit more light so they stay compact, so an inch or two would cover at least one node...

In case you don't know what we are talking about, look at the stem. There will be 'pinched' points or what might look like joints along the stem, all the way around the stem. Those are the nodes. That is where any new root growth or shoot growth will occur.

Might root or branch from some other point. But that might take persuasion. You could consider some rooting hormone, but it is not necessary for ludisia.


----------



## Smashtoad (Apr 27, 2007)

No intent to hijack, but will Dossinia marmorata take off like this as well?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

There is no reason it shouldn't, although D. marmorata is substantially less vigorous in my opinion. I think to establish it in a tank you would need to keep it away from frogs for several months. And keep it away from slugs. But it should root from nodes like L. discolor.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

slugs love jewel orchids  I almost lost all mine to them. Fortunately i caught them just before it was too late.


----------

